
The Burger Lab: How to Make Perfect Thin and Crisp French Fries - oxplot
http://aht.seriouseats.com/archives/2010/05/the-burger-lab-how-to-make-perfect-mcdonalds-style-french-fries.html
======
c13k
My weekend plans have changed... I'm making these fries! I really enjoyed the
article. Quite technical, with a bit of plant biology thrown in. When the
fries are frozen, it changes the cell structure internally and when deep dried
the second time makes the inside fluffy. As the article mentions, freezing
causes the moisture inside the potatoes to form sharp and jagged crystals,
damaging the internal cell structure of the potato, thereinby releasing
moisture when heated up again.

